# Flamingo 2-10



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Spent the day today with Steve, a buddy from work. We hit Flamingo early in the am and zipped to our first stop. Quickly Steve got the stink out of the boat with a nice little trout. We continued to work the area. The next two fish were monster snook that teased poor Steve. The first hammered his jerkbait and then let loose. Next snook left a crater in the water when it exploded on his jerkbait... No love. It was a swing and a miss. So from the poling platform with a push pole in hand I teased up nice 33" 12lb linesider. Steve helped me with net duty and and she was in the boat for pictures... Sorry the pix came out a little rough are not. We worked the area a bit more and started to spook up some reds... LOTS of reds. But they were very skittish! We casted on the fish and had a few light hits and bumps but no real takers. Finally I got connected with a nice 30" 10lb fat Flamingo Red. Great fight! Again Steve was spot on with the net and she was in the boat ready for some close ups. We continued to work the area... Steve was having a tough time even though I was on the platform and poling him on the fish. He hooked up with a nice red but it came loose 15' from the boat. Then about 30 minutes later we see about 50 reds crashing and thrashing... Steve whips off a cast right into the froth! FISH ON!!! Finally!! The fish screams off line, fights like a champ but something was not right. The fish put up a great fight and the drag on the reel was begging for mercy. The fish showed none. But something was still not right. Finally we started to grasp what was going on. Some how out of a school of dozens and dozens of red fish... Steve caught a 5lb Jack! A WTF moment to say the least. Steve has an awesome attitude. He was happy to be on the water and to have had the opportunity to have shots at fish. I felt bad that he was not able to land some of the fish he had on during the day. But that’s why they call it fishing, not catching.

Cheers
Jan
[ch65532]


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

great report chubby of a red for that area 
must have been heaven out there today


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

NIce Fish!!

Were you guys fishing the outside or the inside today?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Those pics look awesome guys.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Great looking pics!!
Weedy


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. 

We were working the outside. All the fish came in an area about an acre in size. We did leave that area to run over east towards the Keys, but there was no water over there. I never liked to leave fish to fins fish, but with as finicky as they were I figured what the heck. Nothing came of it but it was a nice boat ride.

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice frigging snook man!!! [smiley=pirate.gif]


----------

